# Rouge2t7's Art



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's a few choice samples of my artwork 
Pictures of a white bat called Red, she's my main OC and FC, other misc stuff. I am a sonic fan(wew) but I step out of that fandom at times as well.
All pictures are done in ASEprite, Clip Studio or Paint tool SAI.

*Pixel work:


Spoiler: Pixels :D
































**Drawings:*


Spoiler: Large images


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2017)

Are you having an issue upping the pictures to our site or the spoilers?


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Are you having an issue upping the pictures to our site or the spoilers?



Both actually. The admin is aware however, I believe they will add all the links that I intended to be there.

Edit- Fixed


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2017)

I quite like your style and your OC as well! Do you take commissions?


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I quite like your style and your OC as well! Do you take commissions?


I do indeed


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2017)

rouge2t7 said:


> I do indeed


You have got my interest actually. I will most likely be sending you a PM when you hit 10 posts to see if we can set something up.
You have to have 10 posts in order to reply to PMs (it's an anti-spambot measure,) but I don't want to derail your thread with my request.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You have got my interest actually. I will most likely be sending you a PM when you hit 10 posts to see if we can set something up.
> You have to have 10 posts in order to reply to PMs (it's an anti-spambot measure,) but I don't want to derail your thread with my request.



That's totally fine haha. Hope to see you then. If you're also an artist I'm up for talking, Cnc and sometimes collaborations.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2017)

rouge2t7 said:


> That's totally fine haha. Hope to see you then. If you're also an artist I'm up for talking, Cnc and sometimes collaborations.


I am sadly no artist, but I do have an artist friend here on the Temp who has drawn 90% of the art for my fursona.
@Bubsy Bobcat is my lovely little artist who is credited for most of my picture.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am sadly no artist, but I do have an artist friend here on the Temp who has drawn 90% of the art for my fursona.
> @Bubsy Bobcat is my lovely little artist who is credited for most of my picture.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



I do hope to meet a few artists in the temp. I used to be super active on DA, but that has turned into a shitshow over the past couple of years. Not really any community left on there unfortunately. The temp seems to still have that old cool community feel to it haha.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)

They're pretty nice!


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Cool beans, dude. I like your stuff.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They're pretty nice!





Meteor7 said:


> Cool beans, dude. I like your stuff.



Thanks my doods, I'm glad you like my work!


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

*gasp* is that a drawing of jontron?!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 1, 2017)

Absolutely love your character and your style! Do you mind giving an novice artist some advises? Like, the size of the canvas and pencil/brush size you usually use?


----------



## rouge2t7 (Oct 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> *gasp* is that a drawing of jontron?!



The one and only!



DeslotlCL said:


> Absolutely love your character and your style! Do you mind giving an novice artist some advises? Like, the size of the canvas and pencil/brush size you usually use?



Sure thing, I usually start with 2000x2000px. My brush is usually around 7px but sometimes if I want thicker or thiner lines I'll use 8-9 or 3-4. I used to use paint tool SAI but I've moved onto clip studio. A lot more options in that program.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 1, 2017)

rouge2t7 said:


> The one and only!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, I usually start with 2000x2000px. My brush is usually around 7px but sometimes if I want thicker or thiner lines I'll use 8-9 or 3-4. I used to use paint tool SAI but I've moved onto clip studio. A lot more options in that program.


Thanks for the advice! It is really appreciated ^^


----------

